# Posting a new thread



## Bill Gates (4 Nov 2019)

Just posted what I thought was a new thread and nothing appeared. Might there be some limit of new threads per member as to be honest I have posted a few recently? (Assuming of course that this one will appear), or is it just a glitch


----------



## Bill Gates (4 Nov 2019)

I went and tried again and found that the new thread had been saved as a draft sorry


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2019)

There is a limit of 10 new threads within a certain period.

This to prevent, or rather limit, attempts at wanton board vandalism.

It has happened that a member has decided to burn his account by posting many facetious threads, knowing a ban will follow as soon as a mod spots what's going on.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2019)

Ooh, who was that Paley?


----------

